# Réduire la taille des icônes de la grille...



## shenrone (21 Avril 2011)

Voilà, dans SL le dock permet l'affichage des dossiers sous formes de grille, seulement sur l'écran des MBP 13" un dossier charger d'appli nécessite de scroller pour atteindre les derniers softs.

D'ou ma questions, est possible de réduire la taille des icônes qui s'affichent dans la grille?


----------



## Calderan (22 Avril 2011)

Pas à ma connaissance, en tout cas pas d'origine.
Je sais que SuperDocker permet de changer le fond de ces grilles, mais je ne pense pas qu'il puisse modifier la taille des icônes


----------



## rundrd87 (30 Avril 2011)

oui effectivement avec super docker on peut changer la couleur de fond mais je n'ai pas trouvé aussi comment régler la taille... c'est dommage se serai beaucoup plus pratique... si quelqu'un a la réponse


----------



## keano (14 Novembre 2014)

shenrone a dit:


> Voilà, dans SL le dock permet l'affichage des dossiers sous formes de grille, seulement sur l'écran des MBP 13" un dossier charger d'appli nécessite de scroller pour atteindre les derniers softs.
> 
> D'ou ma questions, est possible de réduire la taille des icônes qui s'affichent dans la grille?



Salut, je déterre un peu ce sujet, mais je viens de trouver une astuce assez simple :
Pour agrandir l'aperçu des icônes, faites : *cmd + *
Ppur réduire l'aperçu des icônes, faites : *cmd - *

Attention, cette astuce fonctionne qu'à partir de *Mac OS X Lion*

_Source : http://www.competencemac.com/Finder-Changer-l-apercu-des-fichiers-en-mode-grille_a1979.html_


----------

